# casas domoticas o inteligentes



## jonelo (Abr 9, 2008)

hola, estoy interesado en saber sobre las facilidades de una casa domotica y su diseño en cuanto a tuberias necesarias para su automatización como por ejemplo cortinas electricas y control de iluminacion.si alguien conoce sobre esto le agradeseria cualquier información que me pudieran brindar .gracias.


----------



## METALLICA (Abr 9, 2008)

ps yo nunca lo he intentado, pero le he pensado, pe para la iluminacion puedes usar un sensor de movimiento que active la luz en una habitacion y que si no hay mto en ella durante un cierto periodo de tiempo, la apaga, esto lo he visto funcionando en unas salas de ensayos de grupos musicales, es bastante util, pero no lo recomiendo para la habitacion donde duermes, para esa, podrias investigar algo de aplauzos (no se si de verdad funcione) u otra forma.
yo se muy poco, tal ves los miembros mas experimentados te sean de mas ayuda

salu2


----------



## Æ× (Abr 27, 2008)

Eso de iluminacion yo tambien lo he pensado, yo pensaba en algun tipo de linea infrarroja en las puertas para que cuente cuantas personas entran y si no hay ninguna apaga el sistema... no tengo muy perfeccionado esta idea pero creo que serviría...


----------



## deiky chia (Jul 16, 2008)

hola soy nueva y quiciera que me hicieran el favor y me ayudaran en ctos o conexiones para una maqueta lo que pasa es que me pusieron a hacer una maqueta de un cuarto domotico y tengo muchas ideas pero no e todavia concreto nada porfis ayudenme en esto


----------



## jonelo (Jul 16, 2008)

hola ,Deiky no se lo que estas interesada en construir en tu marqueta,pero puedes conseguir algunas ideas en smarthome.com y algunas contestaciones de como instalar las facilidades,espero que te sea util ,si te puedo ayudar en otra cosa solo escribeme,gracias y espero que puedas resolver,cuidate.


----------



## andijamith (Jul 24, 2008)

eso seria posible gracias a la utilizacion de sensores de presencias infrarrojos alli se basa casi todo el proceso donde quieres que se active por presencia y para hacer lo demas emplearias 
motores de accionamientos electricos asdistido por los sensores


----------

